# DNP During Anabolic Steroids Cycle



## Stacked (Oct 5, 2011)

> I am thinkin of doing DNP for about 10 days during my AAS cycle.
> 
> My Question is, I have heard that DNP has some anticatabolic effects, but will running AAS keep muscle loss to a minimum and fat loss to a maximum?



I'd be sure to start at 200mg/day for at least 5 days. Many people cannot tolerate over 300mg/day without exhibiting some of the nasty side effects. Also, the majority of people (80-90%) will have no allergic reaction to DNP. I see no reason to take an antihistamine unless you start to show symptoms of an allergy. Even then, I think the best course of action is to discontinue use, let the rash clear, then try again. I don't think diet will have any significant effect on your results, granted your eat sufficent protein and control calories. I don't see any reason to eat high GI foods. You'll lose weight with DNP regardless of the diet.


----------



## Veritaz (Aug 26, 2015)

Stacked said:


> You'll lose weight with DNP regardless of the diet.



I'm sorry bro that's just not true...at all. I've been on 600mg DNP a day before, while eating a bit reckless, and not only did I not lose fat, I probably gained a half a pound.

All DNP does is create a deficit, not even that huge to be honest, it's pretty big, but it's not that insane of a deficit. Eating a cheeseburger and fries could pretty much whip out a whole days worth of DNP effects if you do that math.


----------



## Veritaz (Aug 26, 2015)

Stacked said:


> granted your eat sufficent protein and control calories.



EDIT: Sorry I didn't read the sentence before. I thought you were advocating you can eat anything. Yes, calories need to be controlled, a normal diet deficit along with DNP for results.


----------

